# A story to make you angry....



## Medvedya (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice huh?

Wounded Iraq veterans driven out of public pool when told they might scare children | the Daily Mail


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2007)

People like that should be ashamed of themselves. Unbelievable...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2007)

Absolutely ing. I would not want to be in the room with people that would treat veterans like that. It s me!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 2, 2007)

Disgraceful behavior from truly clueless idiots.  

TO


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have no words for that kind of behavior but such disrespect for those who sacrificed themselves so that woman and many others enjoy democracy makes me sick...that b*tch should be taken in Iraq and let there to rot...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2007)

> The swimmer, thought to be in her 30s, is understood to have said: "I pay to come here and swim – you lot don't."



She should have saved her money and bought her own pool. I wouldn't want to swim with filth like her in it.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2007)

This is outrageous do people have no respect anymore these days. I agree Njaco I wouldn't want to be in the same pool as her.


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 2, 2007)

If I was the Manager I would have told the women to leave the pool.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 2, 2007)

The diminishing gene pool is obviously not limited to North America.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. I thought we had all the vocal ignorant nutjobs here in the States. Maybe they're migrating.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 2, 2007)

This is pretty rotten of some civilian to treat wounded servicemen like that.
Someone should kick her butt.

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd like to see these so called "ladies" publicly named and shamed.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2007)

> The swimmer, thought to be in her 30s, is understood to have said: "I pay to come here and swim – you lot don't."



No, bitch, they paid a *much *higher price than you. Perhaps you should pick somewhere else to take your ignorant, pampered ass.


----------



## machine shop tom (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd piss in the pool and let her swim in it ALL she wants to, and the rest of those cretins as well.......

tom


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 3, 2007)

You know what it reminds me of the treatment Vietnam Veterans got when they came home from Vietnam. I have been wondering when events like this from this news article would surface and I believe we will hear more stories like this in the future. It s me no end. That woman I would publicly flog until she bled. But it wouldn't fix the problem and some how I don't think the Wounded British Veterans would want that type of treatment metered out any way. 

My way of thinking it is society that drives boundaries and wedges deep into the very fabric of humanity these days which I am appalled about

One question why did the Servicemen feel obliged to leave. When clearly it should have been that ignorant woman and her brood of malcontents being told to **** off


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 3, 2007)

Why? Why do people insist on treating veterans as if they're all wrong? What the hell is wrong with this world? I know I'm a lil messed up, but damn, in the month I've been at my job, I've met veterans from Vietnam, WWII, Korea, Desert Storm and a few currently serving. I work with a Navy veteran who did two tours in 'Nam and an ex-Marine, and there's a few veterans who live in my neighborhood that I regularly talk to, and honestly, I have the UPMOST respect for all who have served. My dad was in the Army from '72 to '75.

It makes me sick to my gut to see this from people who are spoon fed their bullshit on CNN, Fox, NBC and even the BBC. It isn't just the US. It's the whole world. I've heard from fellow teenagers such things as "Why should I care about World War II? It happened too long ago for it to affect me." I gave that ungrateful SOB a good lesson on how it DOES affect him. No words came back. I'm sorry but if I ever saw someone spit on a soldier or disgrace a veteran, I would beat the crap out of them. Unless they were a woman, I'd just call my sister.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 3, 2007)

AlloySkull said:


> I'm sorry but if I ever saw someone spit on a soldier or disgrace a veteran, I would beat the crap out of them. Unless they were a woman, I'd just call my sister.



I totally agree. this s me. I hope that bitch gets named and shamed.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 3, 2007)

Never sure about anything you read in the papers... "don't let the facts get in the way of a good story" as they say.

Whatever the case it is shameful.

Was watching Jools Holland show the other night and he interviewed Robert Wyatt - he fell out of window and broke his back or summat so he's no vet - but there was a similar thing when he was going to be Top of the Pops - "can't have anyone in a wheelchair on; it's a family show". JFC. That was in the 70s tho.

There should be more mobility impaired people on TV or radio but even in these 'enlightened times' it's near zero.

The only one you see much is Sir Frank Williams or that geezer in the basketball team.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm so glad that I weren't there fellas...what I'd have done or more likely said to those disrespectful f**king b*tches and b*astards would have made frontpages all over the world....
I'd have kept the veterans in the pool and taken the other bl**dy *ssholes to the nearest f**king farmer and let them swim in the tank or whatever that the farmer keep his horse/cow manure in..... 25 lenghts or laps around!
Damn this pisses me right f**king off!

Names like c*nts, f*nnies, b*llbags, w*nkers etc comes to mind too....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

Here, here.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 3, 2007)

That's cruel. In a small way, soldiers fight for our swimming pools.

And what's with the gab that they don't pay well? The vets weren't homeless, they could pay. 

Sure there are a lot of homeless veterans, but they all need help, and kindness even more than swimming.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 4, 2007)

This lady needs to realize that the reason she can complain and whine about these heroes, is that her freedoms are protected by these men, and the men who came before these men. Shame on her. If these men were disfigured and disabled, you'd think that this woman would be smart enough to realize that these men have paid with something in far shorter supply than money, mainly courage and blood and guts!
_
"No, bitch, they paid a much higher price than you. Perhaps you should pick somewhere else to take your ignorant, pampered ass."_

I totally agree with you there Evan!

It is little comforting that this type of stuff is not just an American problem, as bad as that may sound.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 4, 2007)

Brutal, not sure how some people can be some dumb.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Dec 4, 2007)

I know its not much.....
but I would swim with those guys anyday....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd be honored to just be in their company....in any veteran's company.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 6, 2007)

the price they paid is so much more than what a couple of idiots could earn in a lifetime, if they didnt pay that, those people would be swimming in the desert right now. Anybody who is that ignorant should be taken out and.....


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 7, 2007)

Gentlemen I agree totally with your comments about the Veterans. However this type of ignorance is likely to occur more often to Veterans as they return home from Iraq or Afghanistan. I am old enough to remember what occured to Australian Vietnam Veterans on returing to Australia. It wasn't until the mid 1980s did Australian Vietnam Veterans feel they were welcomed back to Australian Society as a whole when the Vietnam Veterans decided to take part in an ANZAC Day Parade in 1986. As it turned out the Vietnam Veterans were greeted with warmth and admiration by the tens of thousands who were present at the 1986 ANZAC Day Ceremonies. I never want to see groups of Veterans ever again feel they are shunned by society in Australia as the Vietnam Veterans felt for so long after the Vietnam War. I was brought up to believe men and women who served in the Australian Military and had served in an active war zone were to be given absolute respect and I have instilled the same attitudes with my own children that I received from my father. Who himself was a Veteran from WW2. I well remember my father saying on many occassions. "You have no idea what these men and women have gone through in their lives in service in the Military. You have no right to judge them. But you will respect them." My father was correct I don't know what these men and women have gone through and yes I do respect them. As for the mindless idiot at a swimming pool in England it seems her genelogical pool is shallow or empty at one end of her miserable little life. Ignorance is bliss so we are told but that woman is one blissfuly an idiot


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2007)

Emac, that is one of the best posts I seen. No more need be said.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2007)

WORD!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 8, 2007)

good post too.


----------

